# Portable Fish Finder



## Excalibur

Hey Guys -- I'm looking for some feedback on some portable fish finders I"m seeing out there.

Does anyone on here have any experience with:

Fisherman's Habit Portable Fish Finder (runs on AA) and has a small buoy for the transducer. (available at Harbor Freight)

Hawkeye Fish Finder

Thinking about picking up one to try out w/ my Tarpon 100 -- but wanted to start out less serious than the whole 12 volt, hull mount deal.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Rick C.

Don't go with the portable, you will be unhappy with it and out $49 to boot. I've seen that unit. For about the same money you can get a low end Cuda. Mounting is not a big deal and you can make a 12v battery holder (AAs) pretty easily. I thing kayakfishingstuff.com has lots of instructions. The free floating transducer on the portable unit will drive you nuts and won't give you a decent read on the bottom.


----------



## narfpoit

yeah you cant beat an eagle cuda. I got a 168 for $20 on ebay and it works great. and you dont have to mount it permanantly on your boat either. I just glued down a peice of foam with a hole cut in it for the tansducer add a little water in there and press the trandsucer in and you are ready to go for the day.


----------



## bbcroaker

I also have a Cuda 168 portable and it works good too.I use a bolt on mount (wing nut) on the side when I go out but that foam mount on the ffloor would be better. This was just going to be temp but it's been 5 mo.
Would think that the water would leak out of the foam but I guess it don't.
Heard of some one that glued a 3"PVC Coupling on the floor. Going to have to try something lke that.


----------



## narfpoit

The foam needs to be closed cell foam. I just cut up an old kneeling pad and it doesnt leak at all. And you just cut the foam to fit the transducer so that it cant wiggle.


----------



## AJson

*Garmin Striker 4,* undoubtedly sits in the top position for being the best portable finder available in the market. Talking of the gadget, it has got a compact and sleek design. On the other hand, it has got this wide-view LCD display that is helpful in showing the sonographic images. Garmin Striker 4 really is a jack of all traders in terms of locating and scanning the hunting area. It can become a good hunting buddy of yours for sure.


----------



## feistygoat

they are kinda cheap and unreliable. Better go with something more serious...


----------



## Papa-T

I know this was started in 08 but thought I would add to help anyone interested. I purchased a Hummingbird PiranhaMax 4 DI fish finder. I used the Scotty Universal Sounder fish finder mount for the fish finder with a Scotty 241 locking side or deck mount. Purchased the Scotty 140 Kayak/Sup transducer mounting arm with another Scotty 241 side or deck mount for the transducer.


----------

